
Show HN: I Published a Book “Choose Your First Product” - LeonB
https://yourfirstproduct.com/
======
LeonB
Hi. I wrote a book for first-time product creators. It gives a straightforward
technique for finding a product idea that will sell.

Book writing is... hard!

~~~
floatas
Great news! Have been waiting for this book for a long time. I think I even
signed up for email notifications, to not miss release, however didn't receive
any email about this. Will definitely check this book.

